# Introduction to Ruby!



## equinewoods (May 14, 2008)

She is beautiful!!


----------



## Rio's Kabam (Jan 3, 2007)

I looove her marking. =]


----------



## rubyrules (Jul 29, 2008)

Equine- Thanks!

Tay - Yeah, she's got some unique markings. Star, stripe and a snip. haha.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Wow she is a pretty girl! Love her markings, they are almost the same as my gelding, Dukee

Relatives??


----------



## rubyrules (Jul 29, 2008)

Wow! That's remarkable. Maybe they are relatives. I would give you her pedigree but I don't have it. =/ I have no idea who she is out of on either side. The only thing I know is she is half QH and half TB.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow...gorgeous photography.  Ruby is so pretty.


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

Very pretty!


----------



## Gangsta (Jul 20, 2008)

yaaaay Ruby! *goes out to her barn to play with Ruby* errr. your.barn. *looks around suspiciously*


----------



## rubyrules (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks guys!

Haha Maggie. My barn. :wink:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Lovely!
She's got a gorgeous head on her!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> Wow she is a pretty girl! Love her markings, they are almost the same as my gelding, Dukee
> 
> Relatives??


LOL
Blonde moment!

I'm scrolling back up and I was like "Hey, does that horse ever look like Duke!"

Duh, no kidding Steff! :lol:


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Valerie!!!!
Hehe! 
I love Ruby! She is so pretty!


----------



## rubyrules (Jul 29, 2008)

Heyyyy Dani! Another UHBer!

And thanks!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

^Yeah!!!

Uhb isn't working for me, it says something about the site is going wrong? 

Ok anyways,
Back on topic!!

I love Ruby (for the second time I have said that!!)


----------



## rubyrules (Jul 29, 2008)

I don't know, but it's not working for anyone. There's a lott of uhbers on here. =]

And thanks again!


----------

